# llevan dos meses de casados



## vega3131

Nella mia grammatichina trovo questo esempio, senza altri esempi né spiegazioni:
"Llegan dos meses de casados = E' da due mesi che sono sposati"
Vorrei sapere; 1) se questa costruzione è possibile con altri verbi; 2) se sì, con che tipo di verbi è possibile; 3) se è possibile, che tipo di costruzione è (letteraria, formale, obsoleta, colloquiale...) e naturalmente se ci sono strutture più agili.
Vorrei cioè sapere se è possibile dire:
Lleva dos años de vivido en esta ciudad = Vive da due anni in questa città
Llevamos dos horas de acabado el informe = Sono due ore che abbiamo completato la relazione
Llevamos dos horas de acabados los informes = Sono due ore che abbiamo completato la relazione
Spero di non avere detto stupidaggini
Grazie


----------



## kreiner

Immagino che è: "llevan (no "llegan") dos meses de casados".
"Vive da due anni in questa città": "lleva dos meses viviendo en esta ciudad". "Vivido" non è uno stato come "casado", per cui devi usare il gerundio.
Negli altri casi, non si può usare "llevar".
"Sono due ore...": "Hace dos horas que hemos terminado el informe". Non puoi usare "llevar" quando il fatto è già finit


----------



## scorpio1984

le mie risposte sono in corsivo 


vega3131 said:


> Nella mia grammatichina trovo questo esempio, senza altri esempi né spiegazioni:
> "Lle*v*an dos meses de casados = E' da due mesi che sono sposati"
> Vorrei sapere; 1) se questa costruzione è possibile con altri verbi;
> 
> _Sì, è possibile, per esempio:
> - llevo dos años viviendo en Barcelona (= Vivo a Barcelona da due anni)
> - No llevo mucho tiempo estudiando italiano (= studio l'italiano da poco tempo)
> - llevo dos años trabajando aquí (= lavoro qui da due anni)
> ok? quando tu usi "presente + da + espressione di tempo" in spagnolo devi usare "llevar + periodo di tempo + gerundio", ok?_
> 
> 2) se sì, con che tipo di verbi è possibile;
> _
> Come ho già detto nella domanda precedente, si può usare ogni volta che in italiano vuoi dire "verbo nel presente + da + espressione di tempo". Se vuoi, dimmi qualche esempio e ti dico se si può usare oppure no._
> 3) se è possibile, che tipo di costruzione è (letteraria, formale, obsoleta, colloquiale...) e naturalmente se ci sono strutture più agili.
> 
> _non è né formale né informale, è standard! Si può usare in un contesto formale e in un contesto informale, non importa!_
> Vorrei cioè sapere se è possibile dire:
> - Lleva dos años de vivido*viviendo *en esta ciudad = Vive da due anni in questa città
> - Llevamos dos horas de*hace dos horas que hemos* acabado el informe = Sono due ore che abbiamo completato la relazione
> - Llevamos dos horas de acabados*hace dos horas que hemos acabado* los informes = Sono due ore che abbiamo completato la relazione
> 
> _guarda la differenza:
> 
> - Vivo a Barcelona da due anni. = Llevo dos años viviendo en Barcelona
> - Ho finito i compiti due ore fa. = Hace dos horas que he acabado los deberes. / He acabado los deberes hace dos horas.
> 
> Allora:
> 
> quando in italiano usi " verbo al presente + da + espressione di tempo" in spagnolo devi usare "llevar + periodo + gerundio". Invece, quando in italiano usi "passato prossimo + espressione di tempo + fa" in spagnolo devi usare "Hacer + periodo + que + pretérito perfecto".
> 
> Spero di essere chiara!_ (_non esitare di correggere i miei errori in italiano! grazie tante!!!)_
> 
> Spero di non avere detto stupidaggini
> Grazie


----------



## kreiner

Ovviamente "meses" al posto di "anni" è stata una svista. Colpa mia .


----------



## ursu-lab

vega3131 said:


> Nella mia grammatichina trovo questo esempio, senza altri esempi né spiegazioni:
> "Llevan dos meses (de) casados = E' da due mesi che sono sposati" in questo caso "casados" va considerato participio/*aggettivo*, quel "de" non si usa praticamente mai (vedi ultimo esempio). Con un verbo va al gerundio (ma non sempre, vedi sotto) perché si tratta di un'azione che ha un punto di partenza passato ma che prosegue ed è continuata.
> Vorrei sapere; 1) se questa costruzione è possibile con altri verbi; sì 2) se sì, con che tipo di verbi è possibile; Corrisponde all'italiano (È) da....(che): con tutte le frasi che hanno questa struttura  3) se è possibile, che tipo di costruzione è (letteraria, formale, obsoleta, colloquiale...)  totalmente standard e naturalmente se ci sono strutture più agili. È "agile" anche questa, per uno spagnolo... Esattamente come per un italiano è "agile" dire "è da... che..."
> Vorrei cioè sapere se è possibile dire:
> Lleva dos años viviendo en esta ciudad = Vive da due anni in questa città
> Hemos acabado el informe hace dos horas/llevamos dos horas con el informe acabado (-> in quest'ultimo caso sottintende "uffa, e adesso che facciamo?   , come in italiano "è da due ore che abbiamo finito...") Sono due ore che abbiamo completato la relazione (infatti, anche in italiano questa frase sottintende appunto "abbiamo finito da quel dì...")




Da Luneziana a Lunezian@ :

ho lavato la macchina un'ora *fa *-> he lavado el coche *hace *una hora (=azione finita un'ora fa. Attenzione perché "fa" segue il tempo, mentre "hace" lo precede).
*è da *due ore *che *lavo la macchina (= è lurida, la sto lavando da due ore e non ho ancora finito = azione continuata) = *llevo *dos horas lavando el coche
*è da* due anni *che non* lava la macchina = *lleva *dos años *sin *lavar el coche (frase negativa -> sin + infinito)
*è da* due anni *che non *so niente di lui = *llevo *dos años *sin *saber nada de él (frase negativa -> sin + infinito)
*è da* due anni *che *studio inglese = *llevo *dos años estudiando inglés
studio inglese *da *due anni = estudio inglés *desde hace* dos años  (il senso è lo stesso, ma il "giro" della frase è diverso)
ho studiato inglese due anni *fa *= estudié inglés *hace *dos años (azione passata e finita)
l'istituto è chiuso *da* due anni = el instituto está cerrado *desde hace* dos años (è chiuso -aggettivo- e l'azione continua)
l'istituto *è da* tre anni *che *è chiuso (aggettivo) = el instituto *lleva *tres años de  cerrado (aggettivo, *senza *"de")

C'è un thread - alquanto misero, a dire il vero - sull'argomento nel foro portoghese/spagnolo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1420919


----------



## vega3131

Questo si dice essere chiari ed esaurienti!

Grazie infinite Scorpio e Ursu-Lab!!!


----------



## scorpio1984

vega3131 said:


> Questo si dice essere chiari ed esaurienti!
> 
> Grazie infinite Scorpio e Ursu-Lab!!!




Di nulla!!!


----------



## vega3131

Ho ancora bisogno di aiuto. Visto che:
"E' da due mesi che studio spagnolo" viene reso con "llevo dos meses estudiando español",
volendo tradurre:
"Quando avrò studiato un anno avrò/avrò conseguito una preparazione sufficiente"
Io direi:
"Cuando *llegaré *un año estudiando español, *tendré */ *habré conseguido* mejor competencia"
Va bene?


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
"Cuando *lleve* un año estudiando" (_alternativamente_: "cuando haya estudiado durante un año").

Ricorda, il verbo è *llevar*, non *llegar*. Poi, in spagnolo, dopo *cuando* (nel senso di "nel momento in cui/una volta che) non utilizziamo il futuro, ma il presente o (come in questo caso) il passato composto di congiuntivo.


----------



## vega3131

chlapec said:


> il verbo è *llevar*, non *llegar*


Scusa 
E' la terza volta che mi succede. Non posso fare come Muzio Scevola...


----------



## vega3131

Va bene.
"Cuando *lleve* un año estudiando..." E poi?
Che forma nella frase principale? Le metto in ordine di preferenza...ma solo a lume di naso!
1) tendrías
2) habrías conseguido
3) consiguieres
4) habrás conseguido
Si prega di avere gentilmente pazienza


----------



## 0scar

Se "E' da due mesi che studio spagnolo" viene reso con "Hace dos meses que estudio castellano",
volendo tradurre:
"Quando avrò studiato un anno avrò conseguito una preparazione sufficiente"
dovete dire: "Cuando haya estudiado un año habré conseguido una preparación suficiente"


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Se "E' da due mesi che studio spagnolo" viene reso con "Hace dos meses que estudio castellano" *español*,
> volendo tradurre:
> "Quando avrò studiato un anno avrò conseguito una preparazione sufficiente"
> dovete dire: "Cuando haya estudiado un año habré conseguido una preparación suficiente"





vega3131 said:


> Ho ancora bisogno di aiuto. Visto che:
> "E' da due mesi che studio spagnolo" viene reso con "llevo dos meses estudiando español" ,
> volendo tradurre:
> "Quando avrò studiato un anno avrò/...


"*spagnolo*" se traduce como "*español*" tal como lo ha hecho Vega y muchísimos usuarios más en otras ocasiones. Por favor evita las polémicas que tanto te gustan aunque sólo sea por las personas italo parlantes que entran a solucionar sus dudas lingüísticas.


----------



## Neuromante

vega3131 said:


> Va bene.
> "Cuando *lleve* un año estudiando..." E poi?
> Che forma nella frase principale? Le metto in ordine di preferenza...ma solo a lume di naso!
> 1) tendrías
> 2) habrías conseguido
> 3) consiguieres
> 4) habrás conseguido
> Si prega di avere gentilmente pazienza



El problema es que las que te he dado por válidas lo serán según el contexto, lo que quieras decir dentro de esos contexto  para unos verbos sí y para otros no... 
El problema es que tus ejemplos con "tener" y "conseguir" plantean problemas de incompatibilidades por culpa de los significados de ambos.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Da Luneziana a Lunezian@ :
> 
> ho lavato la macchina un'ora *fa *-> he lavado el coche *hace *una hora (=azione finita un'ora fa. Attenzione perché "fa" segue il tempo, mentre "hace" lo precede).
> *è da *due ore *che *lavo la macchina (= è lurida, la sto lavando da due ore e non ho ancora finito = azione continuata) = *llevo *dos horas lavando el coche
> *è da* due anni *che non* lava la macchina = *lleva *dos años *sin *lavar el coche (frase negativa -> sin + infinito)
> *è da* due anni *che non *so niente di lui = *llevo *dos años *sin *saber nada de él (frase negativa -> sin + infinito)
> *è da* due anni *che *studio inglese = *llevo *dos años estudiando inglés
> studio inglese *da *due anni = estudio inglés *desde hace* dos años  (il senso è lo stesso, ma il "giro" della frase è diverso)
> ho studiato inglese due anni *fa *= estudié inglés *hace *dos años (azione passata e finita)
> l'istituto è chiuso *da* due anni = el instituto está cerrado *desde hace* dos años (è chiuso -aggettivo- e l'azione continua)
> l'istituto *è da* tre anni *che *è chiuso (aggettivo) = el instituto *lleva *tres años de  cerrado (aggettivo, *senza *"de")
> 
> C'è un thread - alquanto misero, a dire il vero - sull'argomento nel foro portoghese/spagnolo:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1420919



Invece quando c'è una data precisa come si dovrebbe dire?

Non vedo il mare dal 10 ottobre 2008 = No veo el mar desde hace del 10 de octubre del 2008?

E' dal 10 ottobre del 2008 che non vedo il mare = Hace desde el 10 de octubre del 2008 que no veo el mar?


----------



## kreiner

Non vedo il mare dal 10 ottobre: "No veo el mar desde el 10 de octubre".
È dal 10 ottobre che non vedo il mare: "Llevo sin ver el mar desde el 10 de octubre".
Anche se io non vedo la differenza di significato (e per questo sono interscambiabili, secondo me).

Non puoi dire "desde hace del" né "hace desde".


----------



## alessandra82

ursu-lab said:


> Da Luneziana a Lunezian@ :
> 
> ho lavato la macchina un'ora *fa *-> he lavado el coche *hace *una hora (=azione finita un'ora fa. Attenzione perché "fa" segue il tempo, mentre "hace" lo precede).
> *è da *due ore *che *lavo la macchina (= è lurida, la sto lavando da due ore e non ho ancora finito = azione continuata) = *llevo *dos horas lavando el coche
> *è da* due anni *che non* lava la macchina = *lleva *dos años *sin *lavar el coche (frase negativa -> sin + infinito)
> *è da* due anni *che non *so niente di lui = *llevo *dos años *sin *saber nada de él (frase negativa -> sin + infinito)
> *è da* due anni *che *studio inglese = *llevo *dos años estudiando inglés
> studio inglese *da *due anni = estudio inglés *desde hace* dos años  (il senso è lo stesso, ma il "giro" della frase è diverso)
> ho studiato inglese due anni *fa *= estudié inglés *hace *dos años (azione passata e finita)
> l'istituto è chiuso *da* due anni = el instituto está cerrado *desde hace* dos años (è chiuso -aggettivo- e l'azione continua)
> l'istituto *è da* tre anni *che *è chiuso (aggettivo) = el instituto *lleva *tres años de  cerrado (aggettivo, *senza *"de")
> 
> C'è un thread - alquanto misero, a dire il vero - sull'argomento nel foro portoghese/spagnolo:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1420919



Ma c'è un caso in cui si usa:
hacía algunos años por ejemplo?

Ej.
una obra publicada ya hace o hacía algunos años

¿Hay otros ejemplos? No me sale nada


----------



## Neuromante

No significan lo mismo:
La primera frase hace referencia al presente, es desde "ahora" hacia atrás
La segunda frase hace referencia a un momento pasado, es desde "entonces" hacia más atrás. Se está hablando de un momento determinado y la obra (Que tiene protagonismo) había sido publicada en una fecha anterior


----------



## alessandra82

Neuromante said:


> No significan lo mismo:
> La primera frase hace referencia al presente, es desde "ahora" hacia atrás
> La segunda frase hace referencia a un momento pasado, es desde "entonces" hacia más atrás. Se está hablando de un momento determinado y la obra (Que tiene protagonismo) había sido publicada en una fecha anterior



entonces si tengo que usarla en la frase de arriba?


----------



## Neuromante

Perdona, pero no entiendo la pregunta ¿Usar qué donde? Y para decir ¿qué?


----------



## alessandra82

Neuromante said:


> Perdona, pero no entiendo la pregunta ¿Usar qué donde? Y para decir ¿qué?



Mi riferivo al post precedente (mio)

La frase è:
¿una obra publicada ya hace o hacía algunos años?


----------



## Estopa

alessandra82 said:


> Mi riferivo al post precedente (mio)
> 
> La frase è:
> ¿una obra publicada ya hace o hacía algunos años?


 
Depende del contexto y de los tiempos verbales que aparezcan:

Una obra que se ha publicado/que se publicó hace ya algunos años = Una obra publicada hace ya algunos años

Una obra que se había publicado  hacía algunos años = Una obra publicada hacía algunos años.


----------



## Neuromante

Como ya te ha dicho Estopa: Depende de qué sea lo que quieres decir. 
Ambas frases son correctas, pero tienen significados distintos así que se debe usar una u otra dependiendo de lo que quieras decir.


----------

